# my new sig



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

behold first one in a long time ive made


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very good work man, I like. Now if only you were a prem and could rock it.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Very good work man, I like. Now if only you were a prem and could rock it.


so thats why it didnt work conflabit


----------

